# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Нужен курс "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11"

## amitin78

Нужны курсы от Гилева Новая линейка 2016-2017 года.

----------


## amitin78

Нужен курс:
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Ускорение и оптимизация"2016
Пишите.

----------


## patalgen

нужен курс
 "Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4" (от курсы 1с.рф), есть много что на обмен

----------


## patalgen

Нужен курс
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8

----------


## Legachin

Товарищи по вопросам курса "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2", пишите на почту snepp@inbox.ru.

----------


## Руслан_88

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой, почта awd_flash@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Denialic

Здравствуйте! 
Просьба дать ссылку на  курс "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2", пишите на почту stdenis2003@mail.ru.

----------


## gfi

Присоединяюсь к поиску по данному курсу. gfi_gs21@mail.ru
На обмен есть один курс.

----------


## granas

Добрый день! Поделитесь ссылкой "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2", есть много курсов для обмена. myintel@mail.ru

----------


## KarpovDeniska

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой, почта karpovdeniska@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## MeBenz

Добрый день.
Готов приобрести у кого-либо курс "Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4"
puga1chev@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Black_Corsair

Если еще кто то делится информацией, то был бы рад принять Ivanicha2007@yandex.ru
Заранее признателен

----------


## Manskuly

Присоединяюсь. Рад принять. Manskuly@rambler.ru. Заранее благодарен за внимание.

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день.
Нужен курс  "Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4"
le.magicien.fum@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## vvr908

Очень интересует данный курс, пишите на vvr908@yandex.ru

----------

